

Groupon's "Real" U.S. Revenue Numbers for February - Jsarokin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/25/groupons-real-u-s-revenue-numbers-for-february/

======
jhamburger
Isn't the chart on the top of the page misleading? I think just about anyone
would think on first glance that Groupon's revenue had ~tripled month-over-
month.

~~~
larrik
The chart at the top of the article is just obnoxiously bad. I don't even
understand what they are trying to accomplish with it, except make up for
their prior error somehow.

------
Helianthus16
"Techcrunch speculates on revenue numbers, gets caught."

Am I reading this right?

~~~
fletchowns
Why do their articles get posted here so frequently? They are consistently
garbage.

~~~
IgorPartola
I have to say that every TC article that ends up on here is very boring. It
usually contains one Tweet's worth of information and the rest is somehow
meant to make a big deal of that little nugget. On top of that the nugget is
usually quite mundane, like "is Facebook overvalued?" or "Twitter is big".

------
sudonim
Groupon, by the nature of it's business takes in a lot of revenue. But it
doesn't keep most of it. Much of that money is paid out to the business
running the promotion. Maybe someone else knows the approximate split?

Revenue has some bearing on Groupon's ability to generate profit, but revenue
is a vanity metric.

~~~
Jsarokin
I agree. They could be making $100 million in revenue a month but if it costs
them $95 million to make that then a $21 billion valuation seems crazy on a
company that profits $5 million a month.

Complete vanity.

~~~
Helianthus16
No offense, thinking about it is fun, but we're not exactly accountants; and
we're definitely not accountants with access to Groupon's numbers. It "seems
crazy" isn't exactly a critical argument.

------
felix0702
It would be nice to know two more numbers. 1\. How much profit each employee
brings in? 2\. How efficient the capital is spent vs generated profit?

